# Shaking Rock Park



## jj4301 (Jul 30, 2007)

This place is pretty cool. The first pic is Breadloaf Rock. It has about 2 square yards of stone in contact with the boulder beneath it. It looks as if the pine is holding it up, but it actually isn't touching the rock. 

The second pic is the ledges under the outcropping beneath Shaking Rock. You can't really see Shaking Rock itself up top, but it is there. This huge rock is balanced on 4 points on top of the outcropping to where you used to could shake it by hand. Over the years and all the shaking, the boulder has wore down to where it sets. This third pic is the same, just used an action to convert to B&W, capable of keeping tonal adjustments after the conversion. 

The last one is a_____. I dont know. Maybe someone can identify it. Whatever he is, he sure can blend in well.


----------



## leo (Jul 30, 2007)

*Neat pics and story too*

thanks for posting them


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 30, 2007)

Neat place that I never knew was there.  Good idea to post the color and B&W version.  I like the contrast in the B&W.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow jj4301, You did good here. I really like the first one.  Too bad a place like that has to get spray painted.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 30, 2007)

I ain't been there since high school , boy your pix bring back some good turtle catching there ........

too bad someone hd to put graffiti on the rock's though .....


----------



## Hoss (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are some good ones.  Sure is great to hear how the photos on here bring back memories for some of the members.  Sure makes the photos special.  Thanks for sharing em with us.

Hoss


----------



## shaggybill (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. Looks like a neat place. I don't know why people feel the need to spraypaint boulders like that. 

That lizard is called a fence lizard.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree - neat pix!  Where is this place?

Shaggybill has IDed the lizard.  They are good hiders!


----------



## jj4301 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Shaggy. There is a side road right beside the Sheriff's dept. and old jailhouse in Lexington right on Hwy 78. It is a neat place to see. My Dad used to take me and brother down there years ago when we did alot of rock climbing ,and would go there for some good hard practice. I have been thinking it would be a neat place to go with the camera, and just never got around to it until now. And you are right RIP, I barely caught a glimpse of this guy diving into the crack, and he stayed there frozen for quite some time. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## jason308 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice shots!!!  We'll have to go check that out, its right down the road from us.....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 31, 2007)

very neat shots!!! you could clone out the graffiti if you wanted to. (to bad it can't weed out the stupid graffiti artists though)


----------



## larry22 (Aug 2, 2007)

the rock is gorgeous!


----------

